# RegEX - Teilstring



## reibi (5. Okt 2011)

Hi

ich möchte aus folgendem String "Fahr-mal-1/4-langsamer-als-dein-tacho-anzeigt" mittels 2 regExen folgende teistrings rausziehen:

1.) "langsamer" --> 4tes Wort
2.) "4" --> nach dem "/" und vor dem "-"

Wie mach ichn das?

RegExes sind wohl irgendwie nich meine Welt

Gruss


----------



## hdi (5. Okt 2011)

Ich kann dir schon eine RegEx geben die das tut. Die Frage ist aber was denn der eigentliche Gedanke dahinter ist. Sprich kannst du etwas allgemeiner ausdrücken nach was du im String suchst? Vllt noch zwei oder drei weitere Beispiel-Strings posten, zusammen mit dem Ergebnis was du erwartest.


----------



## reibi (5. Okt 2011)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann dir schon eine RegEx geben die das tut


Oh ja ... gerne ;-)


hdi hat gesagt.:


> allgemeiner ausdrücken nach was du im String suchst


Naja ich will eignetlich nur n Muster nach dem trick den ich mir dann "warscheinlich" selber anpassen kann.

Ziel ist es nach n bstimmten trenner und zweittrenner, werte aus dem STring rauszuziehen


----------



## hdi (5. Okt 2011)

Aber nicht mehr heute. Bzw, doch, heute, aber nicht mehr heute nacht


----------



## RySa (5. Okt 2011)

So auf die schnelle und "dreckig" :


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		String s = "Fahr-mal-1/4-langsamer-als-dein-tacho-anzeigt";
		Pattern p2 = Pattern.compile("/(.*?)-");
		Pattern p1 = Pattern.compile(".*?\\-.*?\\-.*?\\-(.*?)\\-");
		Matcher m = p2.matcher(s);
		
		while (m.find()){
			System.out.println(m.group(1));
		}
		
		m = p1.matcher(s);
		
		while (m.find()){
			System.out.println(m.group(1));
		}

	}
```

p2 ist halt die Regex für das was zwischen / und dem - steht, und die p1 halt für das vierte Wort


----------



## faetzminator (5. Okt 2011)

Oder bei diesem simplen Beispiel vielleicht auch einfach [c]str.split("\\-")[/c]? Oder ist die Stelle, an der [c]1/4[/c] o.ä. vorkommt, variabel?


----------



## reibi (6. Okt 2011)

Hallo


RySa hat gesagt.:


> So auf die schnelle und "dreckig" :



Danke ;-) Funktioniert übrigens prima. Und obs dreckig ist is eh egal - weil man das im config-file dann einstellen kann. Der ders schön haben will und das drauf hat, der machts ;-)



faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Oder ist die Stelle, an der 1/4 o.ä. vorkommt, variabel?


Jep es ist praktisch alles variabel - STringzerlegung mit Java wäre sonst kein Problem ;-)



hdi hat gesagt.:


> Aber nicht mehr heute. Bzw, doch, heute, aber nicht mehr heute nacht


Schläfst Du noch? ;-)


----------

